# Боль в спине, лечение



## Елена***** (9 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые доктора.
Женщина, 42 года, рост 168,вес 65.
Офисный работник на протяжении 22 лет.
Первый раз спина заболела в 2006 году, просто встала с рабочего места и не смогла до конца распрямиться, боль в пояснице отдающая в левую ногу. Лечение уколы Мильгамма, Мовалис, мазь. Через 7-10 дней все ок, . На много лет забыла про спину, бывал дискомфорт, но жить это не мешало.
В марте 2017 от долгого сиденья в неудобной позе (долгий перелет) опять боль в пояснице, ягодице и задней поверхности бедра, пила Найз 3-4 дня, боль постепенно утихла. Пошла к терапевту, лечение нейромультивит 10 дней. Рентген никаких изменений не показал.
С утра бывает скованность в пояснице, если сплю всю ночь на животе.
Неделю назад после физической нагрузки ( хожу в бассейн и на фитнес) боль в пояснице, ягодице, и задней поверхности бедра.
Первые два дня сила боли 7 по 10 шкале, потом 5, потом 3, сейчас 1
Лечение назначенное терапевтом, Мовалис, мазь найз, нейромультивит.
Приём в частной клинике неврологом- диагноз защемление седалищного нерва грушевидной мышцей, сделано УЗИ выявлены протрузии и грыжа,назначение 10 сеансов массажа и иглоукалывание.
Скажите,пожалуйста -
1. Пугаться заключения УЗИ ? Прилагаю.
2. Сейчас боли нет, онемения нет, хожу нормально, наклоняюсь разгибаюсь нормально, немного тянет ещё ягодицу и зад.поверхность бедра, и тянет поясницу если долго посидеть, на носочках хожу, пятки встаю, можно ли уже ходить в бассейн ?
3. Можно ли заниматься фитнесом в разумных пределах без осевой нагрузки на позвоночник.
4. Работа сидячая и стрессовая, когда начинаю нервничать сильно, иногда может стрельнуть в поясницу и сразу пройти, такое возможно ?
5. Какое лечение в таких случаях предпочтительнее, таблетки или массаж и иглоукалывание ?
Большое спасибо.


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2017)

@Елена*****, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Снимки важно разместить непосредственно на форуме.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Дек 2017)

Пугаться не нужно. Тем более диагностика позвоночника УЗИ довольно сомнительная.
В бассейн ходить можно.
Фитнесом начните заниматься при отсутствии боли.
"Все болезни от нервов".
 Массаж. Гимнастика для позвоночника.


----------



## Елена***** (9 Дек 2017)

Спасибо большое за ответ. Извините, с телефона не получается загрузить результат УЗИ,  заключение УЗИ - Эхо признаки остеохондроза поясничного отдела позвоночника, спондилеза  L2-S1,спондилоартроз L2-S1, сужение корешковых отверстий L2-S1, протрузии дисков L2-L3, L3-L4, L5-S1, нельзя исключать крыжи диска L4-L5
Для меня это звучит страшно, даже когда перечитываю- начинает болеть спина.....  
Скажите, пожалуйста, это все очень плохо ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Дек 2017)

Выбросьте в мусорное ведро протокол этого никчемного обследования. Если уж очень хочется - выполните МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника. Уверен, что это будет для Вас прекрасной психотерапевтической процедурой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2017)

@Елена*****, это все возрастные изменения.
Потому и сделали УЗИ, что ничего более перечисленного не искали, иначе бы назначили МРТ..
Этим и хорош метод УЗИ, что позволяет на месте подтвердить мнение врача о причине боли и спланировать дальнейшее обследование.
Сделайте МРТ самостоятельно, все перечисленное подтвердиться, грыжи небольшие и больше волнует спондилоатроз, что вполне соответствует возрасту.


----------



## Елена***** (10 Дек 2017)

Спасибо.


----------



## Елена***** (10 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, @Владимир Воротынцев, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошего мануального терапевта в Москве. Спасибо.

@Доктор Ступин, а как к Вам можно попасть на прием ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Дек 2017)

Елена***** написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, @Владимир Воротынцев, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошего мануального терапевта в Москве. Спасибо.


Консультанты Форума доктора Ступин Фёдор Петович и Рудковский Андрей Иосифович.


----------



## Елена***** (10 Дек 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, большое, поняла, зашла в раздел врачи форума ))))


----------



## Елена***** (11 Дек 2017)

Уважаемые доктора, здравствуйте.
Сегодня получила результат рентгена поясничного отдела позвоночника. Результат:
Нерезко выраженный правосторонний сколиоз. Физиологический лордоз сохранен. Высота межпозвонковых дисков не снижена. Фиброзные кольца дисков и высота тел позвонков не изменены.
Ничего страшного кажется не видно, или на рентгене не видно межпозвоночных грыж ?
( Прошу прощения,если задаю дурацкие вопросы......)

Невролог осмотрела сказала всё рефлексы хорошие.......


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2017)

Не видно. Грыжи есть у всех, вопрос каких размеров и клинически значимы или нет. Врач невролог на осмотре с молоточком и иголкой вполне может это определить. Если хотите увидеть грыжи и спондиллартроз глазами - делайте Мрт, но это уже не входит в стандарт поликлиники и придётся делать за деньги.
В вашем Мрт надо только для того чтобы опередить размеры, что не очень важно и чтобы посмотреть глазами.
Все остальное для опредения причины и определения отсутствия других причин: опухоли, воспаления, травмы,  уже сделали. ( надеюсь общий анализ крови и мочи вас сделали).
Лечить надо.
На лечение это не повлияет.
Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли? Прочитали?
Цели, задачи, методы и методики определили?


----------



## Елена***** (11 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, большое за ответ.
Если честно, я трусиха и видеть грыжи своими глазами нет сильного желания )))
Тему не нашла, просто читаю сообщения тут, набираюсь так сказать опыта.
У меня ещё появилась боль между лопатками, она и раньше была, ибо сижу на работе вся собранная, напряжённая, особенно последние два месяца.....проверки,сокращения, сплошные стрессы, но раньше я не обращала на нее внимание, а тут видимо все накрыло.
Боль тупая, немного ноющая, между лопатками, иногда как бы печет или жжет, не всегда, может не болеть целый день, может поболеть 2 часа в день, при повороте туловища никуда не простреливает....иногда хочется подтянуться,наклониться, расслабиться...но оно не расслаблчетсч..такое впечатление что там комок мышц зажат.....скажите, пожалуйста,как с этим бороться ?
Так же, буду очень благодарна,если пошлёте меня в место где - тема про лечение боли в спине.
Большое спасибо.

@Доктор Ступин, нет, анализы никакие не назначали........терапевт выписал лечение (писала выше) , назначила осмотр у невролога, и рентген позвоночного отдела.
Невролог сегодня иголки не втыкалась, но молоточком била по коленкам и по местам чуть выше пяток ( не знаю как называется это место ) ей все понравилось.
Так же была на платном приеме у невролога он же остеопат, он провел осмотр, сделал УЗИ, назначил 5 процедур иглотерапии и 5 процедур остеопатии. Вот пока изучаю вопрос, что такое остеопатия.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2017)

Лучше найдите тему про лечение боли в спине на это форуме, разберитесь в фундаменте, а то вы с трубы дом строите.


----------



## Елена***** (11 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое.
А труба- это голова ?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2017)

Это остеопатия.
Труба для высасывания денег.
Если конечно причина не в голове и нет необходимости в "телесно ориентированной психотерапии", к коей я (имхо) отношу остеопатию, а иногда и мануальную терапию.


----------



## Елена***** (11 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, понятно.
С чего же начать Доктор ? Скажите, пожалуйста, как лечите Вы ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2017)

Не хотите искать тему.
Вот все так.
Читайте.
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/napravlenija-i-metody-lechenija-boli 
Жду вопросов, если что-то непонятно написал.


----------



## Елена***** (11 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое, я не ленивая, и не блондинка. 
Не могу понять как искать темы, и сайт почему то частенько подвисает.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2017)

Только Вы не ругайтесь, а то в соседней теме уже надулись на меня.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Дек 2017)

Наверно,Елена, пора уже завершать с общением в интернете, а записаться на приём к доктору и начать лечение.


----------



## Елена***** (12 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, даже мысли не было.
@Владимир Воротынцев, я бы с радостью, уже сходила насчитали иголок и остеопат и за 5 дней на очень приличную сумму, а оказывается это ерунда. Так вот перед тем,как прощаться со своими спиной кстати заработанными деньгами хочу разобраться.....


----------

